# klu LT7033 tablet



## jms1234 (May 22, 2013)

My mother has just purchased this device for her grandson and she has no idea of how to begin to operate it. So my question is can you help her get started on this to get her on her way on using it? She does know how to turn it on so hope that helps. She is registered for your site but she hasn't answered the link yet. You are more than welcome to speak with me but I don't have the device with me. If you could type out directions for us beginning with as soon as you buy it to getting on and using it that would be great. I am not famaliar with this item at all but I do know a little bit about computers.

Thank you, 

Joan


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It probably came with a little piece of paper folded several times to make it very tiny. That's the manual.

I haven't seen anybody get any real help with those things, so either people who use them don't post here (my theory) or nobody has figured out how to use them.

My advice is to return it--if there is a return policy--and get a tablet with instructions and support if she really wants to use a tablet w/o any prior knowledge. Or, reading general information about the Android system may help.


----------

